# Pole-Plant: The Movie. Ryan Knaptons best yet.



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

This has me in absolute stitches, best comedy snowboarding movie ever made! :laughat2::rofl3:


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

That's fucking Hilarous!! love the way he just power plant those poles like his coming out of a gate on a GS race:laugh2:


----------



## BoardieK (Dec 21, 2015)

Even my skiing wife was in tears!


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Seeing splitboarders at Bakes doing this (but no the extreme poling...makes my back ache just watching it)...there is a fairly long flat cattrack back to the parking lot. Last week, had my poles in hand but had enough flatbased skills and speed to make it back without poling. Though I could see that poling just might be the geriatric tool to help my ollies.


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

He is really putting his whole body into those poles. Knapton is pretty fit for an old fat guy. He gives me hope. :laughat2:


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

I borrowed a friend’s poles and tried it for myself. 

Not the cat track part, but the pole checking short turns. 

You know what? Its f’ing hard! Getting the timing right was like learning a new sport. Keeping the arms up and flailing at the right tempo was harder than it looked and I actually broke a pole. Gonna have to buy my bud a new pair.


----------



## Jonny C (Mar 16, 2017)

ehehhehehehehe
As i said on the comment of the video, this guy is seriously brain damaged


----------

